# Respray recommendations Birmingham/Solihull



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all

A friend of mine wants their car resprayed.

Anyone know of any places that are good around Birmingham / Solihull areas.

Cheers


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maxstoke Garage Nr Coleshill

Very good but not the cheapest


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Maxstoke Garage Nr Coleshill
> 
> Very good but not the cheapest


Cheers bud. Will give them a call.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Sprint auto repair, Limekiln Ln, Birmingham, West Midlands B14 4SP
*0121 474 4447*


----------



## Swad (Oct 27, 2012)

Rehman & sons Halesowen do some very nice cars take a look at there website :thumb:


----------



## Dibs (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, did you ever use any of the above bodyshops? 
Thanks


----------



## Swad (Oct 27, 2012)

My brother used rehman and sons just the other month for work on his BMW they did a top job and great guys to deal with also


----------



## Dibs (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers pal. What was the colour match like?
Don't have damage, just want the front resprayed to make it mint again.


----------



## Swad (Oct 27, 2012)

Colour match was spot,my brother is very fussy.


----------



## Dibs (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers, I'll be giving them a call soon. Have been advised today that a smart repair on the chip and corner of wing would be a better and cheaper option.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Dibs said:


> Cheers, I'll be giving them a call soon. Have been advised today that a smart repair on the chip and corner of wing would be a better and cheaper option.


What colour car? Not all chips can be touched in.


----------

